# [POLL!!!] Votate per il nuovo layout per i siti Gentoo

## .:deadhead:.

Sul forum italiano era purtroppo passato sottovoce il contest lanciato dai mantainer del sito di Gentoo per il rifacimento dell'interfaccia grafica dei vari siti Gentoo [main, bugs, forums, etc]. Ormai il contest è giunto alla fine. I 5 candidati sono stati selezionati e ora non rimane altro che votare...

Qui sotto la pagina di riferimento, all'interno della quale vi è anche il link al post nel quale potete esprimere la vs preferenza.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/infrastructure/redesign-guidelines.xml

Che belli, caspita!  :Razz:   :Razz:  Ognuno ha sviluppato un aspetto in maniera molto originale, ci vorrebbe un mix di almeno 3 delle proposte...

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Che belli, caspita!   Ognuno ha sviluppato un aspetto in maniera molto originale, ci vorrebbe un mix di almeno 3 delle proposte...

 

Effettivamente sono tutti molto belli  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

E pensare che io già adoravo il layout attuale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io non so che votare sono tutti cosi' belli

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io non so che votare sono tutti cosi' belli

 

Infatti sono uno più bello dell'altro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## popposoft

io voto  Aaron Shi!!! Troppo bello....

poi quel simbolo di infinito ha un non so che ....... 

 :Cool: 

----------

## Ceppus

Eseguito...   :Very Happy: 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io non so che votare sono tutti cosi' belli

 

chiudi gli occhi e clicca un po' in giro per lo schermo, poi vedi cosa hai votato...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

Votato per Aaron Shi mi è sembrato il migliore tra tutti anche se devo dire è stata una scelta difficile   :Very Happy: 

----------

## popposoft

e mi sembra pure che stia stravincendo...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

Concordo...anche a me piace di più

----------

## popposoft

la barra in alto mi fa molto tema di default di dreamweaver mx

mah.... ma comunque alla fine è molto lineare, è normale che assomigli a qualcosa di già visto

l'importante è rinnovare un po' ma rimanere semplici

(senza esagerare, come fanno quelli di debian.org)  :Wink: 

----------

## McNaull

Io devo ammettere che l'ultimo non mi convince e il pen'ultimo... bhe... un po TROPPO simile a quello della apple...  :Confused:  ma forse è solo una mia impressione! ... Comunque rimangono tutti validi.. meglio di qualunque cosa io riuscirei a fare  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Votato per Aaron Shi mi è sembrato il migliore tra tutti anche se devo dire è stata una scelta difficile  

 

Concordo... alla fine anche il mio voto va a lui...

----------

## sorchino

Uhm, son l'unico quindi che preferisce  Charles-Andre Landemaine  :Smile: 

Comunque sia belle anche le altre grafiche.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Il layout di Aaron Shi è ImHO troppo viola, dopo un po' è pesante da vedere [anche i banner sono tutti a base violetta!] Una maggior gradazione di colori sarebbe meglio. A suo favore va però l'organizzazione degli elementi grafci [molto bello l'uso del simbolo infinito nel logo gentoo e le immagini relative a documentation resources e community]

Quello di Derek Gerstmann è troppo vuoto ed i caratteri sono troppo piccoli, ma è validal'idea del rettangolo con gli angoli arrotondati

idea ripresa da  Charles-Andre Landemaine - gencorp, in miglior modo anche se mi sembra che il suo sia un po' claustrofobico [la pagina è tutta piena] e latente in quanto a grafica [è tutto testo a parte i banner]. Il frontespizio è troppo stretto.

 Charles-Andre Landemaine -gentech ha l'impostazione che più mi ispira, ma il menù orizzontale ed il forntespizio sono davvero troppo alti, a prova di ipovedente  :Wink: 

Iris on Mirror è molto delicato, ma come Derek Gerstmann, manca di grafica.

IMHO un Charles-Andre Landemaine - gencorp con grafica curata da Aaron Shi sarebbe davvero una visione celestiale  :Smile:  Dai che spaccheremo con il nuovo sito!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *popposoft wrote:*   

> senza esagerare, come fanno quelli di debian.org 

  Lo sai che quelli di debian sono un po' strani   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Cmq se il nuovo sito non lo fanno xhtml 1.0 compliant mi arrabbio... Non disco strict, ma almeno transitional... Inoltre partendo da xml non credo sia complicato  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

bellissimi.

quello di Aaron mi ricorda un po' quello di Suse.

boh

ciao

----------

## Raffo

aaron shi, anche perchè vado pazzo per il viola e lo usa in quantità   :Very Happy: 

molto bello veramente  :Wink: 

----------

## Atomikramp

sono tutti bellissimi

----------

## Sasdo

Charles-Andre Landemaine

veramente bello

----------

## n3m0

Non c'è che dire. Dei lavori impegnati.

IMHO, pero', non li trovo adatti alla categoria di sito che devono impersonare.

L'attuale sito ha un ottimo grado di usabilità, fatto davvero bene, cosa che conta IMHO, molto più di bella grafica.

Un sito bello non sempre equivale ad uno usabile.

E più si complica l'aspetto grafico e più risulta difficile mantenere un buon grado di usabilità.

Io sinceramente ho votato (anche se inutilmente) per nessun cambiamento. Preferirei che il sito restasse quello di ora.

Dagli screenshot cmq credo che il miglio rapporto bellezza/usabilità sia stato raggiunto dal sito primo in classifica nel Poll.

----------

## Peach

ho lasciato il mio post.. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1601461#1601461

ho cmq votato per il terzo che sotto diversi aspetti è abbastanza in competizione con il primo.. il resto lo leggete nel post  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

io sono stato il 555esimo a votare per aatizio, quello che sta vincendo.

A me piace solo la barra in alto, quella che contiene il  logo di gentoo e i links alle sezioni per intenderci.

Il resto mi sembra grafica che appesantisce il sito, lo rende meno usabile, e poi...

Grrr io ho tantissimi amici ai quali piacciono le macchine, vanno pazzi per le macchine, vogliono macchine, truccano macchine, vanno a ing meccanica e non informatica; niente di male a fare ciò, ma notoriamente il loro amore per il computer è inversamente proporzionale all'amore per le macchine, quindi il tachimetro in primo piano, contagiri, o quello che è mi fa tanto fastandfurious e poco gentoo/geek. e non mi piace!

----------

## n3mo

2 cents per Aaron Shi

----------

## Yans

io ho votato per Aaron ma comunque sono tutti una figata...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

fosse per me, voterei per mantenere quello attuale che e' leggero e funzionale.

----------

## Cazzantonio

ho votato per Charles-Andre Landemaine - gentech

tuttavia sono tutti belli, (tranne  Derek Gerstmann che è troppo spoglio)

ma del resto non è che quello attuale mi facesse schifo...

----------

## yama_

Ma nessuno si è accorto che l'amico Aaron Shi ha commesso un errore di ortografia ?

----------

## gutter

 *yama_ wrote:*   

> Ma nessuno si è accorto che l'amico Aaron Shi ha commesso un errore di ortografia ?

 

Dove  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Volete sapere l'evoluzione del sito gentoo? Eccovela qua http://web.archive.org/web/*/www.gentoo.org

----------

## nick_spacca

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *yama_ wrote:*   Ma nessuno si è accorto che l'amico Aaron Shi ha commesso un errore di ortografia ? 
> 
> Dove   

 

Penso che yama_ intenda il titolo dove l'autore ha scritto "HIGH PEFORMANCE (..)"...

Errore comunque perdonabile...(non lo sarebbe stato per la mia ex prof d'inglese   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Yans wrote:*   

>  ¿ Which do ARMS obtain, the peace in the future or the nightmare in the past ? 

 

<MODE OT ON>

Ma guarda...altri amanti di manga qui eh?

Cmq bella domanda...Gia' quando scroccavo ARMS alla mia ragazza me lo chiedevo...

Ma di una cosa sono sicuro: "Idiots' mother is always pregnant!" (per i non anglofoni: "La madre degli imbecilli e' sempre incinta"), presa in prestito da Ataru Moroboshi (lo conoscete, vero?)

<MODE OT OFF>

Cmq, io ho votato per Aaron Shi, l'unico degno secondo me...

In fondo, Iris on Mirror e' troppo scarno (e non credo per salvaguardare l'usabilita'), il layout di derek pure, gentech spreca troppo spazio per logo e menu'...Infine tra gencorp e aaron-shi...Semplicemente mi piace piu' quello di aaron-shi  :Cool: 

Ciriciao!

----------

## yama_

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*    *yama_ wrote:*   Ma nessuno si è accorto che l'amico Aaron Shi ha commesso un errore di ortografia ? 
> 
> Dove    
> 
> Penso che yama_ intenda il titolo dove l'autore ha scritto "HIGH PEFORMANCE (..)"...
> ...

 

Esattamente.

Inoltre ragazzi ho notato una certa somiglianza con il http://www.suse.de/it/index.html che ne dite , particolarmente per le iconografie a soggetto. 

Cheers.

----------

## redview

ragazzi..Aaron shi rulez! è troppo avantgarde!

e poi quel simbolo di infinito quanto rende?? ihih!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

io ho preferito gentech....

purtroppo sono uno dei pochi   :Embarassed: 

p.s. anche quello di adesso non è male xò...

----------

## beat84

Io non ho votato... l'ho scoperto oggi!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Però ha vinto quello che piaceva a me!!! Meno_male! eheh

Ora? Quando l'upload della new version?

Ciao

beat

----------

## federico

Li avevo gia' visti sul forum internazionale dove si commentava che i layout proposti sono belli si ma probabilmente dallo stile commerciale (gli internazionali commentavano con "corporate") e penso che un po' di ragione ce l'abbiano...

Spero solo che il look commerciale faccia marketing e aiuti la distro a svilupparsi. !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Spero solo che il look commerciale faccia marketing e aiuti la distro a svilupparsi. !

 

Speriamo! Comunque a me piaceva un altro...  :Sad: 

----------

## beat84

Spero anche io!!!

Quindi non si sa nulla di quando verrà messa online l'interfaccia di Aaron?

Ciao a tutti

beat  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cerberos86

ok, gusti sono gusti....

ma secondo me è FONDAMENTALE che sia VELOCE e che non ci siano enormi tempi di down per l'aggiornamento.... Non so su che server risieda gentoo.org ma x me ogni tanto il forum non è così usabile (lentissimo!)....Penso che ormai i database del forum non siano così leggeri....  :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Non so su che server risieda gentoo.org ma x me ogni tanto il forum non è così usabile (lentissimo!)....

 

Si questo e' risaputo, il problema penso sia phpbb quando ci sono troppi utenti online

----------

## gutter

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
>  ma x me ogni tanto il forum non è così usabile (lentissimo!)....Penso che ormai i database del forum non siano così leggeri.... 

 

Tempo fa è stato fatto un upgrade alle macchine che opsitavano il forum, secondo me attualmente non è poi così male.

----------

## Trust No One

 *popposoft wrote:*   

> io voto  Aaron Shi!!! Troppo bello....
> 
> 

 

idem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Tempo fa è stato fatto un upgrade alle macchine che opsitavano il forum, secondo me attualmente non è poi così male.

 

Infatti sono passati a un dual xeon

----------

## Cerberos86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Infatti sono passati a un dual xeon

 

Solo per gentoo.org? Però....  :Shocked: 

----------

## maninthebox1

 *xchris wrote:*   

> bellissimi.
> 
> quello di Aaron mi ricorda un po' quello di Suse.
> 
> boh
> ...

 

Xchris ha perfettamente ragione!!!!!!!

come avete fatto a votare airon shi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Solo per gentoo.org? Però.... 

 

Solo per il forum

----------

## federico

 *redview wrote:*   

> ragazzi..Aaron shi rulez! è troppo avantgarde!
> 
> e poi quel simbolo di infinito quanto rende?? ihih!  

 

E dire che per me il simbolo di infinito era una pacchianata... Sarebbe stata la prima cosa che avrei tolto !

----------

## Cerberos86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Cerberos86 wrote:*   Solo per gentoo.org? Però....  
> 
> Solo per il forum

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

>    

 

La notizia era anche apparsa su GWN se non sbaglio

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *Cerberos86 wrote:*   Solo per gentoo.org? Però....  
> 
> Solo per il forum 
> 
>   

 

forse non hai idea del flusso di traffico che genera  :Wink: 

----------

## beat84

ma che aspettano a caricare la nuova grafica?

è + di un anno...

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *beat84 wrote:*   

> ma che aspettano a caricare la nuova grafica?
> 
> è + di un anno...
> 
> ciao

 

Ancora probabilmente non hanno terminato lo sviluppo del layout.

----------

## Apetrini

Veramente bello quello del vincitore...

Comunque mi sembra strano che ci mettano cosi tanto tempo per realizzare il sito...

----------

## randomaze

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Veramente bello quello del vincitore...
> 
> Comunque mi sembra strano che ci mettano cosi tanto tempo per realizzare il sito...

 

Presumo dipenda dal fatto che gentoo.org si é evoluto usando script su script per sistemare le cose piú diverse e adesso la conversioni di tutti gli script potrebbe essere difficile (oltre alle solite considerazioni sul fatto che nessuno é pagato per farlo....).

Ma la mia é solo una supposizione.

----------

## Apetrini

Capisco...

è che mi fa ridere un po' la cosa perche hanno voluto la grafica strafiga ed ora fanno fatica realizzare sul serio la cosa...

Comunque sono fiducioso...

Ma esiste una sezione del sito dove è possibile leggere news riguardanti questa cosa? Insomma vorrei sapere se stanno progredendo o meno, se hanno incontrato/hanno problemi con qualcosa di specifico...

----------

## earcar

http://wwwredesign.gentoo.org/  :Cool: 

----------

## Apetrini

Be dai sono presi abbastanza bene, pensavo fossero ancora agli inizi...

Ottimo

P.s. grazie per la segnalazione.

----------

## beat84

ah beh buono... pensavo che non avessero ancora fatto nulla..

mui bella...

ciaooo

----------

## bandreabis

Rimango un po' perplesso dato che sono assuefatto dal layout attuale, ma concentrandomi un po' di più devo dire che la nuova homepage è forse più chiaramente leggibile.

Sembra un buon lavoro... vediamo come procede.

Andrea

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ma come mai non aggiornano il layout???

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma sono l'unico a cui il nuovo layout non piace? soprattutto il logo gentoo con le "OO" tendenti ad infinito...

----------

## emix

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma sono l'unico a cui il nuovo layout non piace? soprattutto il logo gentoo con le "OO" tendenti ad infinito...

 

Siamo in 2  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   ma sono l'unico a cui il nuovo layout non piace? soprattutto il logo gentoo con le "OO" tendenti ad infinito... 
> 
> Siamo in 2 

 

tre, per quanto riguarda le "OO". il resto a me non dispiace

----------

## cloc3

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tre, per quanto riguarda le "OO". il resto a me non dispiace

 

Graficamente le OO mi sembrano divertenti. Confesso che non ne colgo però, il significato (casomai ne abbiano uno).

Il resto della pagina è ottimo. Mi dispiace solo che i link fondamentali a Documentation, Resources e Commuity siano castigati a fondo pagina.

Ho l'impressione, in questo, che il look abbia un po' prevalso sulla funzionalità.

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tre, per quanto riguarda le "OO". il resto a me non dispiace

 

Dai ricorda i bei vecchi tempi di Analisi matematica  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   
> 
> tre, per quanto riguarda le "OO". il resto a me non dispiace 
> 
> Dai ricorda i bei vecchi tempi di Analisi matematica 

 

guarda... non so te, ma io nno conservo un bel ricordo di quella roba... quindi meno infiniti vedo e più sono contento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> guarda... non so te, ma io nno conservo un bel ricordo di quella roba... quindi meno infiniti vedo e più sono contento 

 

IDEM  :Wink: 

P.S.: Era detto in modo ironico

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano, visto il carattere discorsivo della discussione  :Razz: 

----------

## =DvD=

Nemmeno a me piace... lo guardo e mi evoca marketing... tutto fumo e niente arrosto.

Sappiamo bene che non è cosi, ma gli altri?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

a me non dispiace la nuova grafica... devo dire che non è male  :Smile: 

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao è solo un caso o hanno cambiato la grafica in http://wwwredesign.gentoo.org/?

cosi mi sembra molto piu coerente con l'aspetto di prima... ma che centra con lo stile che aveva vinto?

----------

## bandreabis

A sto punto potevano mantenere le intestazioni con i menu su un frame separato... IMVHO...

E a me l'infinito piaceva tanto!

A.

----------

## cloc3

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Ciao è solo un caso o hanno cambiato la grafica in http://wwwredesign.gentoo.org/?
> 
> cosi mi sembra molto piu coerente con l'aspetto di prima... ma che centra con lo stile che aveva vinto?

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Per me, adesso è un pugno in un occhio .

Non mi pare nè bello nè funzionale.

La pesantezza globale della pagina affatica la lettura.

Persino la pubblicità è peggio evidenziata.

Spero sinceramente che tornino in dietro.

Ma l'autore, non è lo stesso di prima?

Perché non c'è alcun accenno alla modificazione apportata?

----------

## ultimodruido

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> E a me l'infinito piaceva tanto!

 

Se guardi in fondo a destra è rimasto!   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

a me piace moltissimo ora, molto chiaro e funzionale!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Beh molte idee sono rimaste, così come la scelta cromatica.

A me l'infinito riferito alle due OO di gentoo piaceva.

Lo stile vecchio IMHO presentava un enorme problema: troppi menù sparsi in giro

c'era quello in alto a DX con i caratteri piccoli

c'era la fascia centrale che + che un menu eran delle scritte che contestualizzavano il link

c'era una 3a serie di link sotto la fascia 

infine in fondo alla pagina erano raccolti gli altri link [che erano numerosi] 

Io apprezzo il lavoro svolto finora, ma 2 migliorie gliele proporrei:

- i link in alto son organizzati ma mi sfugge la logica: l'ultima voce a Dx cita ml, irc e non il forum che è ancora + su...

- il colore viola mi pare un po' troppo forte, lo si potrebbe stemperare anche con altri colori

- il logo Gentoo in alto a Sx è un po' troppo piccolino

imho  :Wink: 

----------

## ercoppa

a me non piace, meglio il vecchio layout

----------

## Bionicle

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io apprezzo il lavoro svolto finora, ma 2 migliorie gliele proporrei:
> 
> - i link in alto son organizzati ma mi sfugge la logica: l'ultima voce a Dx cita ml, irc e non il forum che è ancora + su...
> ...

 

Concordo pienamente con te!!

Il colore viola é forse troppo forte bisognerebbe schiarirlo.

Aggiungerei anche un'altra cosa; sarebbe bello mettere l'immaginina vicino alle news, per rendere più piacevole la lettura.

Una cosa molto importante che ho notato é la scritta Gentoo che praticamente scompare con lo sfondo viola. L'idea originale secondo me era molto meglio http://www.gentoo.org/images/wwwcontest/contest1_handbook.png

Per il resto é buon lavoro, continuate cosi[/url]!

----------

## bandreabis

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   E a me l'infinito piaceva tanto! 
> 
> Se guardi in fondo a destra è rimasto!  

 

A sinistra c'è pure un'isteresi!   :Laughing: 

----------

## consdel

ma quando lo mettono su il nuovo tema???   :Shocked: 

----------

## earcar

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per me, adesso è un pugno in un occhio .
> 
> Non mi pare nè bello nè funzionale.
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  Quoto!

Giusto per paragone:

quello originale http://www.aaronshi.com/gentoo/mainindex.html  :Smile: 

quello attuale http://wwwredesign.gentoo.org/  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *earcar wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> ...
> 
> Spero sinceramente che tornino in dietro. 
> ...

 

 :Smile:  Il problema principale, secondo me, è che adesso sono stati tolti certi spazi ed immagini e che davano movimento e respiro narrativo all'impaginazione.

È vero, prima i link collocati a fondo pagina erano meno accessibili, ma adesso l'affollamento dei contenuti appare eccessivamente oppressivo.

Purtroppo, le obiezioni avanzate verso certe soluzioni creative dell'autore hanno portato a rinunciare agli elementi ritenuti eccessivamente frivoli, senza apprezzarne il buon gusto e senza sostuirli con alternative ugualmente efficaci.

Ora come ora, non trovo nel nuovo layout pregi sufficienti per i quali valga la pena di sostituirlo con quello attuale.

----------

## consdel

qualcuno ha comunicato agli sviluppatori cosa si pensa del redesign?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ho parlato con un developer: se si hanno proposte la modalità + veloce per comunicare è quella di aprire un bug e codare in html le modifiche che vorremmo applicare.

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> codare

 

 :Laughing:  Ecco perché non ho ancora aperto un bug  :Laughing: 

 :Mr. Green:  Uffa. Qui siete tutti così maledettamente costruttivi.

Ma ognuno fa quello che può. Anche esprimere una opinione può servire.

Se poi qualcuno la capisce, o addirittura la condivide, codi lui .

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Cooodaaaaaa !!!

----------

## !equilibrium

il redesign non si fa più: http://planet.gentoo.org/developers/curtis119/2006/04/10/www_redesign_contest_is_dead_praise_diet

----------

## thewally

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> il redesign non si fa più: http://planet.gentoo.org/developers/curtis119/2006/04/10/www_redesign_contest_is_dead_praise_diet

 

Un peccato   :Crying or Very sad: 

Il layout corrente è un po' troppo "denso" ....

Comunque, dato il dilatarsi dei tempi, c'era da aspettarselo...

----------

## federico

Che sbattimento, tirare in ballo tutta sta storia per poi non farne nulla...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ma in sintesi perchè hanno fermato la cosa?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ma in sintesi perchè hanno fermato la cosa?

 

la risposta ufficiale è che il tizio che ha ideato il nuovo design non era in grado di ultimarlo secondo le specifiche del sito di gentoo e le richieste dei devel, il che vuol dire tutto e nulla.

----------

## thewally

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   ma in sintesi perchè hanno fermato la cosa? 
> 
> la risposta ufficiale è che il tizio che ha ideato il nuovo design non era in grado di ultimarlo secondo le specifiche del sito di gentoo e le richieste dei devel, il che vuol dire tutto e nulla.

 

IMHO: Lui doveva dare l'idea e loro metterci la manovalanza   :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *thewally wrote:*   

> IMHO: Lui doveva dare l'idea e loro metterci la manovalanza  

 

ma infatti come scusa è un po campata in aria per me, non mi stupirei se ci fosse stato qualche magheggio sotto sotto per far affossare l'iniziativa... Curtis si è 'lanciato' in esclamazioni un po troppo gioviali ed entusiastiche sul suo nuovo incarico   :Laughing: 

tutto rigorosamente IMHO

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Il bando del concorso richiedeva che chi avesse vinto avrebbe poi dovuto produrre anche il codice sottostante e tener contro dell'architettura preesistente

Cmq sia speriamo che n passo alla volta si arrivi a migliorare il tutto

----------

## GuN_jAcK

però certo se le cose si fanno così ce ne vorrano tanti di passi :/ uno spreco di tempo e di lavoro...

----------

